# at what age is a Nigerian Dwarf considered fully grown



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Is there a set age they are height verified in America?

Would you be concerned about a buck just under a year old being 59.5cm already?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There is not a set age. If a buck was close to height at a year, I would be concerned.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Interested in this also


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I would be very concerned if he is that tall already.

The only time's they are verified is if you show them, or if you have a linear appraisal.


----------

